# Issues Compiling qt4-designer



## spikey1101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Im running FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE AMD64 machine src & kernel updated .. ports as updated as possible considering the above wont compile .. below is as far as it gets before it errors out..
========================

```
: undefined reference to `qdesigner_internal::QDesignerSharedSettings::formTemplatePaths() const'
.obj/release-shared/newform.o(.text+0x5): In function `NewForm::grabForm(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QIODevice&, QString const&, qdesigner_internal::DeviceProfile const&)':
: undefined reference to `qdesigner_internal::NewFormWidget::grabForm(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QIODevice&, QString const&, qdesigner_internal::DeviceProfile const&)'
.obj/release-shared/newform.o(.text+0xcfc): In function `NewForm::NewForm(QDesignerWorkbench*, QWidget*, QString const&)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerNewFormWidgetInterface::createNewFormWidget(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)'
.obj/release-shared/newform.o(.text+0x112c): In function `NewForm::NewForm(QDesignerWorkbench*, QWidget*, QString const&)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerNewFormWidgetInterface::createNewFormWidget(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)'
.obj/release-shared/preferencesdialog.o(.text+0x245): In function `PreferencesDialog::PreferencesDialog(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerFormEditorInterface::optionsPages() const'
.obj/release-shared/preferencesdialog.o(.text+0x625): In function `PreferencesDialog::PreferencesDialog(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerFormEditorInterface::optionsPages() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDesigner.so: undefined reference to `QCss::Parser::parse(QCss::StyleSheet*)'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer.
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Read entry 20090804 in /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
AFFECTS: users of devel/dbus-qt4, devel/qt4-designer
AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

Qt4 ports have been updated to 4.5.2.  The recommended update procedure
is to delete qt4-dbus and qt4-designer, then update ports as usual.
Install qt4-designer if needed.
```


----------



## spikey1101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Guessing my eyesight skipped over that 1 in UPDATING .. tnxs .. been tryin to get some knowledge about this for a while


----------



## spikey1101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, unfortunately my high hopes of solving the issue failed .. i removed qt4-designer an dbus .. portupgrade failed telling me to run pkgdb -F .. an had to re-install qt4-dbus as a dependancy, then qt4-designer fails to compile 

```
.obj/release-shared/preferencesdialog.o(.text+0x625): In function `PreferencesDialog::PreferencesDialog(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerFormEditorInterface::optionsPages() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDesigner.so: undefined reference to `QCss::Parser::parse(QCss::StyleSheet*)'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20091020-73233-4src04-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! devel/qt4-designer    (interrupted by user)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/portinstall devel/qt4-designer
```


----------

